# CABELAS SLICER QUESTIONS???? I NEED HELP!



## themule69 (Jul 22, 2013)

I have found a used 12" cabelas model 39-1201 commercial slicer. I can't find much of anything about it. I did find one review. That said it was hard to take apart to clean. Also to keep a supply of the cheap screws that hold the blade on. does anyone know anything about this model. Or have any thoughts on the cabelas brand slicer???

Thanks and happy smoken.

David


----------



## smoking b (Jul 22, 2013)

Is it made by Chefs Choice? If it is that one I have a friend who has one & I can get the scoop for you...


----------



## themule69 (Jul 22, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Is it made by Chefs Choice? If it is that one I have a friend who has one & I can get the scoop for you...


YesI belive  it is made by Chefs choice.

David


----------



## smoking b (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok David - I will try to get hold of him & get back to you as soon as I get the scoop


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 22, 2013)

I worked for Cabelas in camping for 3 years. we sold the heck out of these slicers. At one time they were made by CC. Dont know if they are now or not. Call Cabelas in Nebraska and they can tell you.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 22, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Ok David - I will try to get hold of him & get back to you as soon as I get the scoop


Thanks


----------



## themule69 (Jul 22, 2013)

nepas said:


> I worked for Cabelas in camping for 3 years. we sold the heck out of these slicers. At one time they were made by CC. Dont know if they are now or not. Call Cabelas in Nebraska and they can tell you.


I can't find that model listed in their online catalog

David


----------



## smoking b (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok - heard back from him... He said it works good for what he uses it for. If the meat is too cold & you try to go fast it will bog down & the belt will slip - other than that it slices great. It does take a little longer to get it apart for a good cleaning compared to the high dollar models but according to him it's not that terribly bad & one of the blade screws was always working loose but he put a bit of Teflon tape on it & stopped that. The last thing he said was that someone told him belts are hard to get if they break. Overall he says he is happy with it & would buy it again if he had it to do over...


----------



## doctord1955 (Jul 22, 2013)

Have that slicer and wouldn't buy it again!  Cant get parts for it!  Cabelas don't carry them and CC wont sell them to you!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 22, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Ok - heard back from him... He said it works good for what he uses it for. If the meat is too cold & you try to go fast it will bog down & the belt will slip - other than that it slices great. It does take a little longer to get it apart for a good cleaning compared to the high dollar models but according to him it's not that terribly bad & one of the blade screws was always working loose but he put a bit of Teflon tape on it & stopped that. The last thing he said was that someone told him belts are hard to get if they break. Overall he says he is happy with it & would buy it again if he had it to do over...


Thanks for checking.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jul 22, 2013)

doctord1955 said:


> Have that slicer and wouldn't buy it again!  Cant get parts for it!  Cabelas don't carry them and CC wont sell them to you!


Thanks for your reply

David


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 22, 2013)

doctord1955 said:


> Have that slicer and wouldn't buy it again!  Cant get parts for it!  Cabelas don't carry them and CC wont sell them to you!


Sounds like Weston when they made some of the Cabelas stuffers, dehydrators. Breaks oh well to bad.


----------



## smoking b (Jul 22, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Thanks for checking.
> 
> David


No problem  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






doctord1955 said:


> Have that slicer and wouldn't buy it again!  Cant get parts for it!  Cabelas don't carry them and CC wont sell them to you!


That doesn't sound too promising then...


----------



## themule69 (Jul 22, 2013)

Well I guess the search is back on. Thanks everyone for their













.02 cents.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 24, 2013






I'm still looking for a hobart

David


----------



## doctord1955 (Jul 22, 2013)

Exactly like Weston an I got caught in that one also!


----------



## smoke-inator (Jul 22, 2013)

I joined the forum about a month ago and the first thing I did, was take my slicer back to the store.

Found a Hobart and paid $200...Its worth the wait to find one on CL, use the app vs the website and you can do expanded searches over multiple geographies.

This hobby is too expensive to buy equipment several times...My Hobart is 12 yrs old and my kids will inherit it in another 5-50 yrs


----------



## themule69 (Jul 22, 2013)

doctord1955 said:


> Exactly like Weston an I got caught in that one also!


thanks. i will keep looking.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jul 22, 2013)

Smoke-inator said:


> I joined the forum about a month ago and the first thing I did, was take my slicer back to the store.
> 
> Found a Hobart and paid $200...Its worth the wait to find one on CL, use the app vs the website and you can do expanded searches over multiple geographies.
> 
> This hobby is too expensive to buy equipment several times...My Hobart is 12 yrs old and my kids will inherit it in another 5-50 yrs


I agree I have a small slicer. I want something that will do bacon. I can do it by hand till I find a good one.

My knife work













bacon 14.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013


















bacon 9.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013


















bacon 16.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 19, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 22, 2013)

Hobart is the only way to go.     

Love mine.

Meat can be frozen and slice right though.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a Cabelas slicer as well..  not sure of the model number...  it was a combo package of the slicer and a digital scale...  I'm really not all that fond of the slicer..  it has an open blade (meaning the whole blade isn't covered like the higher end models)...  so after I slide the table and slice..  the other side of the blade (going up in the rotation) will actually lift the meat up off the table and try to flip it....  so every time I go to slide it back to make another slice.. I have to stop and reposition the meat back to where I started...  that's more of a pain in the ass then cleaning...


----------



## smoking b (Jul 22, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Hobart is the only way to go.
> 
> Love mine.
> 
> Meat can be frozen and slice right though.


That's the way mine works too - it's a beast! Keep your eyes & ears open & you'll eventually find a deal. I ended up getting mine for $200 - just have to be patient... 













PICT0763.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Nov 28, 2012


----------



## smoking b (Jul 22, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I have a Cabelas slicer as well.. not sure of the model number... it was a combo package of the slicer and a digital scale... I'm really not all that fond of the slicer.. it has an open blade (meaning the whole blade isn't covered like the higher end models)... so after I slide the table and slice.. the other side of the blade (going up in the rotation) will actually lift the meat up off the table and try to flip it.... so every time I go to slide it back to make another slice.. I have to stop and reposition the meat back to where I started... that's more of a pain in the ass then cleaning...


That does sound like a pain!  Is yours a 10" slicer?


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 22, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> That's the way mine works too - it's a beast! Keep your eyes & ears open & you'll eventually find a deal. I ended up getting mine for $200 - just have to be patient...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Payed 650 for mine


----------



## themule69 (Jul 22, 2013)

i already have a small slicer and a big knife.......I will keep looking

Thanks friends for your advice

David


----------



## palladini (Jul 23, 2013)

I would see if you can't find a Chefmate Slicer.  I own a GC 10 model, easy to clean and maintain.













ProdLG_GC10.jpg



__ palladini
__ Jul 23, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jul 23, 2013)

Palladini said:


> I would see if you can't find a Chefmate Slicer.  I own a GC 10 model, easy to clean and maintain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks almost like the Cabelas I was looking at.

David


----------



## palladini (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes I have owned that Chefmate slicer for several years now, still works like a charm. Only parts I ever needed, lost one of the rubber feet in a move, some food safe oil to lubricate it and a set of sharpening stones I wore out.  In the early years I used it heavily, then it got put away for a few years. Got it back out last fall, still works good.  Never had a serious issue with it slicing except a dull blade.  With it's built in sharpener, sharpen the blades and carry on.

I am the onesharpstore site out of Florida, see what they have.


----------

